# ¿A qué se dedica un Ingeniero Electrónico y en qué empresas puede laborar?



## ingElec (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola mi nombre es Mario y vivo en México.

 Actualmente esto estudiando Ingeniería Eléctrica-Electrónica en la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México (UNAM), curso el 3er semestres de está carrera ya que es lo que me encanta, desde pequeño me gustaba abrir los juguetes y ver que era lo que tenían y todo tipo de cosas, me gusta mucho diseñar  y crear cosas nuevas, pero hace poco me surgio está duda, respecto al campo laboral a que se dedica realmente un Ingeniero Electrónico. También decidí que era bueno empezar hacer curriculum para no salir de la carrera no sabiendo nada y ps decidí trabajar en un taller técnico  donde arreglan tvs yy todo eso, pero mi deseo no es acabar haciendo eso si no diseñar y crear, me gustaria saber si un Ingeniero Electrónico puede hacer todo esto.

Otra cosa es que necesito opinion acerca de las materias que imparte mi Universidad, ya que no estoy familiarizado de lo que debe saber un Ingeniero Electrónico para estar bien capacitado en la rama de la Electrónica, aqui les dejo el link del plan de estudios de la carrera. http://www.ingenieria.unam.mx/revplanes/planes2009/electrica_electronica2009.html

Espero sus opiniones y gracias

Saludos


----------



## mark_gut15 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola, yo soy de sur del país eh igualmente tengo la curiosidad de adonde van a parar los electrónicos en el campo laboral, en mi caso, muchos de los egresados de la facultad encuentran campo en la parte de comunicaciones o entran a comisión de federal de electricidad en la sección de electrónica de potencia. Pero veo que lo ideal (según los profesores), es que los egresados entren a maestría o doctorado para asi entrar a la electrónica como investigador. Pero según el perfil con el que forman a un ingeniero puede desarrollarse en cualquier área administrativa, Que alguien me corrija si estoy mal, según mi punto de vista.

A lo que respecta a las materias, yo llevo el 6to semestre en comunicaciones y electrónica y las materias coinciden con las de mi carrera en un 90%. Las materias de matemáticas son para desarrollar la habilidad de solución de problemas, por lo tanto son de base común en nuestra carrera, ya que también son necesarias para determinar evaluar como se comporta los componentes en los circuitos eléctricos a si como su aplicación.


----------



## gecast (Jun 25, 2009)

Oye, yo también tengo la misma pregunta porque bueno, en mi caso seré estudiante de mecatrónica y se supone que se tiene un "amplio campo laboral" que hasta ahora desconozco... me gustaría también tener un poco de información de algunas personas que ya estén trabajando en estás áreas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

ingElec dijo:
			
		

> Hola mi nombre es Mario y vivo en México.
> 
> Actualmente esto estudiando Ingeniería Eléctrica-Electrónica en la Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México (UNAM), curso el 3er semestres de está carrare ya que es lo que me encanta, desde pequeño me gustaba abrir los juguetes y ver que era lo que tenían y todo tipo de cosas, me gusta mucho diseñar  y crear cosas nuevas, pero hace poco me surgio está duda, respecto al campo laboral a que se dedica realmente un Ingeniero Electrónico. También decidí que era bueno empezar hacer curriculum para no salir de la carrera no sabiendo nada y ps decidí trabajar en un taller técnico  donde arreglan tvs yy todo eso, pero mi deseo no es acabar haciendo eso si no diseñar y crear, me gustaria saber si un Ingeniero Electrónico puede hacer todo esto.
> 
> ...



Hola!

Tengo 14 años y desde que tengo uso de razón he trabajado con electrónica.
Me apasiona.
He hecho cosas realmente increíbles, como P. ej. Un juego de velocidad "Pulsa el primero"  40 relés interconectados, sin ningún semiconductor. A los siete años aprendí programación de PIC's y sueño con algún día estudiar Ingeniería electrónica, pero me pasa lo mismo que a vosotros. No sé donde puedo trabajar en eso.
Probablemente mis sueños electrónicos acaben en simple un Hobby.

PD: Os dejo el esquema del "pulsa el primero"
Si lo consigo ya os dejaré el enlace a youtube


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 25, 2009)

Pueden trabajar en lo que les guste, y si en su país no hay muchas posibilidades, siempre podrán irse a otro con mejores condiciones para ustedes.

Yo soy ingeniero electrónico y tengo una maestría en Ingeniería de Sistemas de Control. Siempre me gustó el diseño electrónico, tanto analógico como digital..con y sin microprocesadores, pero por problemas de mi país, me dediqué al software durante muchos años. He trabajado en relación de dependencia y en forma "privada" y he hecho desde un sistema (hardware y parte del software) para monitorear en tiempo real una pista de automodelismo hasta modificar los Real Time Targets de MATLAB, para desarrollar controladores en SImulink y ejecutarlos como un proceso en máquinas windows y unix, accediéndolos en JAVA para monitoreo remoto. Y en el medio...hubieron muchas otras cosas...

Con estos ejemplos verán que es cuestión de elegir en que especializarse, o especializarse en varias cosas...mientras mas sepan...mas campo de trabajo tendrán. Con lo que yo sé y con lo que he aprendido (me gustar estudiar sobre electrónica e ingeniería de software), he trabajado en un par de empresas privadas, he sido gerente de seguridad informática y de auditoría de sistemas en un organismo público, he dado clases en la Universidad y soy Instructor JAVA certificado....y todo eso son posibilidades de trabajo.

Tendrán que saber buscar, pero estudien y mucho!, por que la electrónica y el software están en todas partes.

Saludos!


----------



## flacojuan (Jun 26, 2009)

yo soy ing electronico y la verdad es que no se necesita trabajar en una empresa para llevar a cabo tu profesion, perfectamente pueden levantarse con su cuenta propia. eso si con profesionalismo, inteligencia y mucha paciencia se puede encontrar el ramo que te puedes desempeñar. yo lo hago en el campo del audio. pero perfectemente podria ser en sistemas de potencia como fuentes, estabilizadores, ups. puedes darle a los sistemas de alarmas. o digo yo fabricar antenas para TDT. y tantas cosas. la cosa es tener un poco de ingenio. saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Este tema ya se ha repetido como 5 veces... pero alli les va de nuevo.... 

En el caso de Mexico para electronica hay mucho campo de trabajo, pero como todas las carreras esta altamente competido, las principales areas donde se buscan ingenieros es en redes, comunicaciones, internet y telefonia celular, si lo que les gusta es el diseño electronico van a tener que trabajar un poquito mas pero aun asi salen muchas ofertas de trabajo, pero les recomendaria mas que se fueran a vivir a zonas como Queretaro, Guadalajara, Monterrey o Cd Juarez donde si hay muchisimo campo laboral


----------



## ingElec (Jun 26, 2009)

jejeje si pero no como yo quisiera, en realida me interesa saber QUE ES LO QUE HACEN cuando están laborando, a que se dedican, matenimiento, control, a qué?

saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2009)

hay de todo... mantenimiento, diseño, monitoreo de sistemas, gerencia, esa es una pregunta excesivamente amplificadora que solo te pueden resolver cuando estes buscando un trabajo especifico.....

Incluso a mi me ha tocado ser vendedor, soporte tecnico, y hasta conferencista


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jun 26, 2009)

Soy ing electronico recien graduado (hace aprox 1 mes) y en la ciudad donde vivo la electronica no esta muy desarrollada, esto tiene sus pro y sus contras:
- la oferta laboral no es muy buena hay pocos empleos para nosotros.
- se abre la posibilidad de crear empresa y cubrir esa nesecidad.

Conozco gente que simplemente se va de la ciudad y no miran la posibilidad de crear empresa, mi pensamiento es que siempre uno debe por lo menos intentarlo.

Por el momento no tengo nada que hacer, umm ayudandole a mis excompañeros en los proyecticos que les colocan en la U.

Saludos muchachos, no se desanimen la electronica tiene muchos campos de aplicacion, escojan uno y especialicense en eso.


PD: ¿Es mejor saber poco de mucho o mucho de poco?


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2009)

Creo que es bueno saber mucho de mucho, pero también es bueno especializarse en algo.


----------



## Apolo (Dic 28, 2009)

ola man sor fernando, soy de peru el ing. electronico se divide en dos ramas la parte de las telecomunicaciones y la parte de control. si habalmos de las telecomuniciones se habla de los celuaciones osea del medio de comunicaicon, y si tocamos la parde de control hablamos de trabajos en minas en industrias, pa serte sinsero el ing electronico es el q se encarga de diselñar o  rediseñar, se encarga de mejorar el rendiminedto de las  caosas  osea que sea mas facil el eso de ellas. 

bueno a no ser q te guste diseñar planos como en arquitectura ya eso es otra cosa  pero si es divertido.

y en cuasnto a la´pregunta q hacias q debes saber, bueno la universidad no te lo va a enseñar todo tu por tu parte debes aprender otras cosas yo en mi caso estoy llevando otra carrera q es paralela  electronica industrial.


----------



## eidtech (Dic 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Este tema ya se ha repetido como 5 veces... pero alli les va de nuevo....
> 
> En el caso de Mexico para electronica hay mucho campo de trabajo, pero como todas las carreras esta altamente competido, las principales areas donde se buscan ingenieros es en redes, comunicaciones, internet y telefonia celular, si lo que les gusta es el diseño electronico van a tener que trabajar un poquito mas pero aun asi salen muchas ofertas de trabajo, pero les recomendaria mas que se fueran a vivir a zonas como Queretaro, Guadalajara, Monterrey o Cd Juarez donde si hay muchisimo campo laboral



   Considero que la parte de diseño de sistemas electrónicos en México esta muy difícil, en realidad salen muy pocas ofertas al año, si de estas eliminamos las de empresas poco serias (las cuales abundan), nos quedamos con muy pero muy poco... siendo que el país necesita de tantas aplicaciones tecnológicas que se pudiesen desarrollar aquí a precios mucho mas bajos que a traerlo del extranjero. 

Incluso hay pocos programas de ingeniería/posgrado con un enfoque al diseño de sistemas electrónicos, hay especialización en procesamiento digital, en bioelectrónica, en electrónica de potencia, en comunicaciones, etc. 

No es común ver programas con enfoque al diseño de sistemas electrónicos (de lo mas utilizado al día de hoy), los únicos que conozco al día de hoy son la Maestría en Sistemas Electrónicos del Tecnológico de Monterrey, la maestría en Ingeniería de Cómputo del CIC-IPN, la especialidad en sistemas inmersos (embebidos) del CITEDI-IPN.

Alguna vez platicaba de esto con un Dr. del CINVESTAV y me comentaba que desde su punto de vista es que habían pocos programas de este tipo debido a la baja oferta/demanda de oportunidades en el área, pero que esta situación debía revertirse en los siguientes años, igualmente en una conferencia de un reconocido Dr. en Computación consideraba a los sistemas embebidos como una de las áreas mas fuertes de desarrollo en los siguientes años.

Todos esto lo comento por que el área de sistemas electrónicos (hardware + software) es de mis áreas principales de interés, en la cual me he desarrollado y me encuentro muy involucrado.

Así que desde mi punto de vista, la situación de esta área especifica en México aun esta muy pero muy limitada, dado que el país no desarrolla tanta tecnología, esta más bien encaminado a maquilar, a las TI, telecomunicaciones, a la ciencia (limitadamente), pero su desarrollo de tecnología es limitado. Definitivamente un área que se ha desarrollado bastante en los últimos años, es la de Ing. de Software.

Si alguien gusta platicar del tema, adelante...


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 29, 2009)

Un area que considero que esta a punto de explotar... o incluso explotando es la de interfaces electronicas con celulares.... afortunada o desafortunadamente el celular se ha convertido mas y mas en una computadora de mano y el paso logico siguiente es comenzar a integrarlo con el cuerpo humano, de hecho ya se ven algunas pocas aplicaciones al respecto como la de nike


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 29, 2009)

¿Y que opinan de la electronica de potencia aquí en mexico?
Tiene futuro y ya esta muy llena...

Saludos!!!


----------



## eidtech (Dic 29, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Un area que considero que esta a punto de explotar... o incluso explotando es la de interfaces electronicas con celulares.... afortunada o desafortunadamente el celular se ha convertido mas y mas en una computadora de mano y el paso logico siguiente es comenzar a integrarlo con el cuerpo humano, de hecho ya se ven algunas pocas aplicaciones al respecto como la de nike



Un celular lo puedes comunicar principalmente con Bluetooth y WiFi.

Creo que si hay bastantes oportunidades, y además no es tan complejo.

Algún dia saldra un celular con Zigbee??? 
Yo creo que si, aún cuando no haya sido concebido con ese fin.



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Y que opinan de la electronica de potencia aquí en mexico?
> Tiene futuro y ya esta muy llena...
> 
> Saludos!!!




No es mucho mi area de interes, pero la considero como un area tradicional donde ya hay mucha gente involucrada, sin embargo como diseñador pudieses tomar ventaja integrando otras tecnologias que los "tradicionalistas" no ocupan (e.g. sistemas electrónicos basados en algun kernel - Linux -, conectividad con telefonia celular, monitoreo y activación remota con WiFi, 3G o Zigbee) en fin creo que hay muchas oportunidades de innovar.


----------



## cristian_elect (Dic 29, 2009)

Aquí en perú no mucho campo para ing. electrónico en las empresas mas se dedican a trabajos administrativos como compra de de aparatos de medición, tarjetas e instrumentos o también a supervisar a los técnicos, pero a la investigación de campo casi nada.
Mas se hace programación en pcs en base de datos.
Si no miren que piden de conocimientos en las empresas para trabajar aquí en mi pais comparado con Europa o usa.


----------



## jblandon (Abr 7, 2010)

EL próximo 23 de abril me graduo como Ingeniero Electrónico en Barranquilla, Colombia. Actualmente estoy trabajando en una empresa que se dedica a realizar proyectos en casi todas las áreas de la ingeniería electrónica, desde montaje e instalación de sistemas de telecomunicaciones, pasando por el diseño y montaje de tableros eléctricos hasta la automatización de procesos industriales basados en autómatas programables ó PLC. 

Todo esto lo digo para explicarles que el Ingeniero Electrónico tiene un campo de acción muy amplio y diverso. Por ejemplo, para automatizar un proceso no sólo basta con saber programar un Autómata (PLC), sino también para que el proyecto sea viable el ingeniero debe empezar por saber escoger los sensores y actuadores para el proceso y créanme cuando les digo que esto requiere de muchísimos conocimentos en fenómenos físicos y electrónica, no es lo mismo usar un sensor de nivel en un tanque de agua que en un tanque de combustible. Generalmente, siempre hay un ingeniero con conocimientos en instrumentación electrónica trabajando a la par con el ingeniero que programa el Autómata.

En resumen, por mi experiencia el ingeniero electrónico debe saber de lo siguiente:

- Redes de computadores.
- Comunicaciones Industriales.
-Autómatas programables o PLC.
- Electrónica de Potencia.
- Ingeniería de Proceso y Teoría de Control.
- Logística.
- Administriación (es necesario tener el signo $ en la frente todo el tiempo)


----------



## Elvic (Abr 7, 2010)

creo que les falta mencionar que uno y que esta de moda son las energías limpias o renovables . 

y en este campo entran la electrónica de potencia y control, por supuesto, pienso que igual que todo esta muy limitado en cuanto áreas labores (instalación, mantenimiento las mas mencionadas), para países en desarrollo; si embargo, se menciona mucho menos.

que una ingeniería en software o tecnologías que tiene aplicación directa con las computadoras, son muy populares y pues hay esta el negocio hasta el momento. en realidad depende mucho del enfoque que de la escuelas para que sus estudiantes cuenten con determinado perfil.

suerte


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 7, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> PD: Os dejo el esquema del "pulsa el primero"
> Si lo consigo ya os dejaré el enlace a youtube



QUE GUAYYY UN ESQUEMA DE LABERINTO ¡¡¡  es broma, pero es curioso, no se como daras a dar para donde llega todos esos cables amigo, pero se ve que es un lio de primera 

imprecionante, un saludo¡¡


----------



## Mushito (Abr 7, 2010)

Se dedica a joder al tecnico.
A Dios gracias por que soy un tecnico estudiando ingenieria.


----------



## fralfa (May 15, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo 14 años y desde que tengo uso de razón he trabajado con electrónica.
> Me apasiona.
> ...


En el tercer relé falta una conección


----------



## alexito10 (Jun 12, 2010)

Soy ingeniero electronico desde hace algunos meses y en mi corta experencia laboral te puedo asegurar que al comienzo es bueno saber un poco de todo, pero conforme avanza la profesion es mejor especializarse en algo por motivos economicos, se paga mucho mejor. Por cierto soy ingeniero electronico de control y trabajo en el extranjero, por lo pronto estoy en comisionado de equipos (puestas en marcha), lo cual implica analisis de logicas de control, interpretaciones de diagramas causa efecto, sistemas de control distribuido DCS y ESD e instrumentacion de campo entre muchas cosas mas. Cualquier pregunta sobre este campo les contestare gustosamente...

PD. Disculparan las tildes pero no tengo espaniol en la compu...


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 12, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo 14 años y desde que tengo uso de razón he trabajado con electrónica.
> Me apasiona.
> ...


 
¡sniff! Ataque de nostalgia ¡sniff! Eres un fenómeno tío. Sigue así.

¿Como os podéis estar preguntado sobre la salida de un ingeniero electrónico cuando el mundo nunca ha sido tan pequeño? Gracias a internet todo está al alcance de la mano. ¡Un ingeniero puede dedicarse a lo que quiera y donde quiera! Puedes estar haciendo diseños desde tu casa para una empresa que está en otro continente. ¿En qué momento de la historia se ha podido hacer algo así? Mi consejo: no ponerse límites (la vida ya te pone los suyos) y aprender inglés.


----------



## Meliklos (Jun 15, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> ... Mi consejo: no ponerse límites (la vida ya te pone los suyos) y aprender inglés.


estoy totalmente de acuerdo con eso!! (aunq no me gusta el ingles :enfadado: es indispensable)
siempre depende de uno! 
si te quedas en tu ciudad, pais, continente, o te vas a otro lado, tus posibilidades economicas, empresas que te habran las puertas, empresas que vos busques, empresa que comiences vos...

si te quedas con tus conocimientos o adquiris mas...nose...siempre todo va a depender de uno
aunqeu bueno, es cierto que como para dar un empujon, esta bueno saber con que contas en el area donde vivis

por ejemplo, en mi ciudad hay una empresa de tecnologia (satelites, radares, reactores, y otras cosas) que ya te habre algunas puertas, pero el avance y crecimiento dependera de uno


----------



## Dagmin (Dic 5, 2011)

Soy ingeniero electrónico graduado apenas hace dos meses, se supone que debería estar enviando hojas de vida y buscando trabajo aquí y allá.. pero tengo una meta y es la creación de mi propia empresa.. por ello estoy tomándome las cosas con calma.

Creo que una de las ramas mas importantes que se avecinan sin lugar a dudas es la bio-ingeniería..  y parte de unir el cuerpo con el hardware y el software.. trabaje en ello en mi proyecto de grado y considero es una rama muy importante.


----------



## bondadoso (Mar 9, 2012)

haber pero aqui en mexico en cual de estas dos areas( control y comunicaciones) hay mas trabajo o oportunidad de desarrollarse?


----------



## Alfgdl (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola

Soy Ingeniero en Comunicaciones y Electrónica desde hace varios años. La Ingeniería en este campo está basado en CUATRO ramas "básicas", a saber: Control, Comunicaciones, Cómputo y Electrónica.

Si realmente quieren ser exitosos en esta profesión les recomiendo que se especialicen en algo, lo que quieran... 

Y no importa en qué país estén... USTEDES PUEDEN SER SU PROPIO JEFE. Si son hábiles pueden hacer maravillas, ya que esta es una profesión muy noble. Sólo la recomendación de siempre... la honestidad ante todo. El límite son ustedes. Lo demás es cuestión de vencer obstáculos.... y para eso nos pagan... ¿o no?. Para los que quieran saberlo, me convertí en mi propio Jefe y tengo mi negocio propio.... saludos.


----------



## Crloz E (Sep 13, 2012)

Hola 

Soy estudiante de electrónica y tengo una  duda  sobre en que especializarme   ya que  soy de perú y nose
si es mejor irme pal lado de telecomunicaciones  o parte de control , en cual hay mas demanda laboral


----------



## fralfa (Sep 23, 2012)

Te aconsejo Telecomunicaciones  hay más campo laboral, basta ver los avisos de trabajo.


----------



## 0mag (Feb 7, 2013)

Hola
Les cuento que actualmente soy estudiante de ing electronica, Sexto semestre..
estoy muy contento con la carrera, sin embargo estoy algo preocupado a  raiz de un hilo que resulte leyendo en otro foro... ya saben..de tanto  googlear...

El hilo trata sobre la dificil situacion laboral de lo ingenieros  electronicos, algo que puede preocupar a mas de uno ya que  esperamos que nuestra pasion se convierta tambien en nuestra  profesion... Ademas buscamos que todas esas horas, meses y años de  intenso estudio se vean reflejadas con un buen trabajo bien remunerado y  buenas posibilidades laborales.

A raiz de esto, me he dedicado a investigar la demanda laboral actual  que presentan los ing electronicos, y he decubierto que hay multiples  opiniones, ya que unos dicen que si hay muy buenos trabajos, otros han  tenido mas dificultades... e incluso llegue a leer de un pobre tipo que debido a la desesperacion por la falta de trabajo, aseguró que iba a suicidarse... en fin

como pueden ver, nos encontramos con opiniones muy diversas que no reflejan con exactitud la situacion actual.

Este hilo es para que porfavor todos opinen... sean estudiantes,  profesionales, tecnologos o incluso si pertenecen a otras areas... El objetivo es tener una idea sobre que tanta demanda tienen este tipo de profesionales (ing electronicos, vs ing de sistemas)

muchas gracias!


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 24, 2013)

bueno omag, todo depende de donde tu vivas el entorno, por lo menos yo soy de venezuela y como ingeniero electronico de verdad hay poco campo como INGENIERO, aunque existen muchas empresas que trabajan con minerales (hablando de donde vivo) el ingeniero electronico solo termina como un supervisor o uno mas de mantenimiento pues todo esta hecho, por esa razon yo decidi trabajar por mi cuenta haciendo un poco mas de ingenieria es decir resolviendo problemas en la rama medica ya que aqui es un area poco abordada consigo reparar equipos y hasta reconstruir equipos que se daban por perdido e incluso actualizando equipos analogicos que funcionan con relojes esos de perilla por microprocesadores. Siempre e dicho que tengo la mejor carrera porque es muy versatil, tu puedes dedicarte a la parte de control, la parte de instrumentacion, la parte de redes, electronica de potencia, electronica digital, telecomunicaciones, etc por lo menos asi fue en mi universidad.

Ahora cambiando un poco la panoramica, el año pasado estuve 3 meses en brasil especificamente en manaos, donde tiene un polo industrial increiblemente grande en este se encuentra la segunda fabrica de samsung mas grande en el mundo , tienes LG, Nokia, Honda, whirpool , y muchas otras mas. Tuve la oportunidad de hacer dos entrevistas y un de estas fue en la samsung donde en la entrevista me plantearon que la vacante era como ingeniero para la parte de optimizacion de procesos de produccion    osea para mi eso es aplicar tus conocimientos y la ingenieria neta y por lo tanto exigían que supiera  programacion en lenguaje C y de PLC.... 

Entonces para mi todo depende de donde te encuentres y a que rama te quieras dedicas, pero de verdad para mi la electronica es mi pasion y si tuviese que volver a escoger una carrera seria Electronica de nuevo!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 16, 2014)

este tema es viejo pero quiero hacer una pregunta

¿que tan dificil es encontrar trabajo?

ya he ido a muchas entrevistas y todas me dicen o vas bien , exelente, si tubiera aqui el contrato lo firmabas, en una de plano me sacaron . PERO  NADA!.

la verdad ya tengo desde enero sin trabajo y ya no la veo llegar , no se que anda pasando con el pais varios conocidos de mi carrera encontraron rapido empleo pero al mismo tiempo ya son desempleados.

¿ya no hay futuro para los electronicos?
esta muy mal pagado todo, me arrepiento de ser ing electronico, los ing civiles desde finales de carrera ganan el doble que un ing electronico titulado.

atte un ing. sin empleo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2014)

Dependerá mucho de la situación económica y legal de cada país.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2014)

Aquí en España desde hace unos cuantos meses, si alguien quiere alquilar una vivienda, le exigen que tenga el Certificado de Suficiencia Energética.

O sea que:

Aparte del mes de fianza, el fiador, etc. Ahora se exige un documento que garantice que la vivienda cumple todos los requisitos para ser alquilada. Algo así como los frigoríficos "Clase A" por ejemplo.

¿Y a qué viene todo esto?:

Por aquí tengo un amigo que hizo Ingeniería Electrónica de Telecomunicaciones. Trabajaba en una fábrica de televisores que cerró y lo dejaron parado.

-------------------------

Se ve que le convalidaron o le sirve directamente el título.

Normalmente, por esos certificados de Suficiencia Energética cobran unos 250 euros de media.

Él está cobrando solo 80 euros ( Cumpliendo con todo el resto de los requisitos, pagos a Hacienda, etc).

Está ganando muchísimo dinero al mes y no da avío a atender a tantas solicitudes de su ciudad y de las ciudades circundantes.

--------------------------


Ojalá le sirva el ejemplo a ustedes los parados ( Y de paso a ver si baja la media del cobro de esos certificados tan abusivos).


----------



## Alcocer Garcia Felix Davi (Oct 3, 2015)

Es muy interesante lo que hablan generalmente el ing electronico se dedica a solucionar problemas de diseño .


----------

